# Has destapado aparatos para verlos y algo mas????



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 27, 2010)

Bueno, inicio este tema, porque yo si lo he hecho, casi siempre lo hago con todo lo que si sirve, y aveces clono los PCB, segun yo les lijo la mascara antisoldante y luego los escaneo, y ustedes como lo hacen o que destapan, o para empezar, destapan cosas para ve como funcionan y robar los PCB???


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 28, 2010)

Bueno.... para repararlos, por ejemplo..... pero no he llegado a _algo más_ con ellos....


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 28, 2010)

pero por ejemplo, nunca te han interesado tanto al grado de querer tener el pcb en tus manos (osea que lo armes tu mismo robando el diseño o robando el diagrama y rehacer el diseño), por ejemplo un dado electonico (por ser mas simple)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 28, 2010)

Robar?


Nah.... en ese caso los copiaría, pero no los robaría... y sí, he copiado circuitos basándome en PCB's pero no diseños de PCB's.


----------



## boris guillen (Dic 28, 2010)

Yo empece Desarmando artefactos desde los 14 años ..  
Y con el tiempo fui ganando experiencia en como reparar algunos artefactos.
y ahora tengo 18 y creo que me falta mucho por aprender !


----------



## cites (Dic 28, 2010)

yo abri una lata de durasmos y me los robe pero munca pude clonar uno   (na chiste pa romper el hielo)
lo unico que pude clonar  es una camara de eco y rebervernacia que se hasian de resortes  t pequeños tramformadores  me costo un hev... haserlo pero lo logre y de hay numca mas clone nada siempre trabaje con circuitos ya echos 

atte  cites


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 28, 2010)

por lo visto yo soy el unico que se quiebra la cabeza clonando exacto el diseño de PCBS, pero me tranquiliza saber que almenos se ssacan el diagrama (por no decir robar)


----------



## Imzas (Ene 6, 2011)

Yo he abierto cosas para ver que tienen dentro, y otras para deleitarme viendo las conexiones, sobre todo los equipos viejos, de ese modo me extasio viendo como se las arreglaban en épocas pretéritas para solucionar temas, por ejemplo, de aislacion.


----------



## Fercho123455 (Ene 13, 2011)

A mi desde chico (alrededor de 8 años) me gustaba destapar aparatos para aprender como funcionaban, al volverlo a armar pocas veces aprendia como funcionaba y tenia la suerte de no dañarlo
que recuerdos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 13, 2011)

Yo apenas despape a escondidas el DVD de mi papa, saque *TODO* del gabinete, hasta el lector de CDs, al volverlo a armar si lo supe armar exepto un conector queparece papel con una linea azul que viene del lector, se rompieron sus pistas de conexion por forzarlo a entrar  y ya no leyo nada, uso la garantia (pero el no sbe que lo destape y que lo amole yo), se lo ambiaron por suerte.
GRACIAS DIOS!!!


----------



## Fercho123455 (Ene 13, 2011)

jajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Yo apenas despape a escondidas el DVD de mi papa, saque *TODO* del gabinete, hasta el lector de CDs, al volverlo a armar si lo supe armar exepto un conector queparece papel con una linea azul que viene del lector, se rompieron sus pistas de conexion por forzarlo a entrar  y ya no leyo nada, uso la garantia (pero el no sbe que lo destape y que lo amole yo), se lo ambiaron por suerte.
> GRACIAS DIOS!!!



Descuida, eso se llama aprender. Mientras no lo sepa tu padre, no pasará a llamarse "correctivo"


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

Bueno, lo que recuerdo ahora es que desarmé unos cuantos cargadores de teléfono móvil, ya que en los manuales siempre dice que debe usarse sólo el cargador de la marca X, pensé que debía tener algo especial como unos enanitos dentro o qué se yo para que pongan esa advertencia, y la verdad me decepcioné cuando vi que solo són un transformador, unos diodos y un capacitor, el diseño de fuente DC más simple.

Y en una ocasión destapé un monitor TRC para ajustarle el color y el enfoque, eche un ojo pero de ahí a desarmarlo no.


----------



## ORUZ (Ene 13, 2011)

hehehe me confieso culpable yo también en desarmado cosas, la curiosidad es poderosa, aun que dicen que la curiosidad mato al gato pero a mi no heheheh.


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 14, 2011)

*Que tire la primera piedra quien no haya desarmado algo solo para ver que habia dentro!!*

Si todos tenemos pasion por esta (mucha o poca) profesion, es indudable que mas de una ves , destornillador en mano, se a quitado la tapa para poder ver dentro de cuanto aparato electrico y electronico tuvieramos al alcanze, ya sea que funcionara o no.

Otro tema es volver a ensamblarlo y prender una vela a cuanto santo se conociese para que vuelva a funcionar, si es que lo hacia anterirmente.

En mi caso he destapado muuuuuuuchos aparatos con varios fines, reparacion, limpieza, ajustes,  y porque no copiar y clonar el circuito, etc etc


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 14, 2011)

POR FIN!!!!alguien que clona circuitos


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 16, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> POR FIN!!!!alguien que clona circuitos


 
    El unico?



Mastodonte Man dijo:


> casi siempre lo hago con todo lo que si sirve, y aveces clono los PCB, QUOTE]
> 
> Parece que no soy en unico no?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 17, 2011)

Bueno lo malo es cuando vas bien contento porque vas a copiar un PCB super perron y al destapar el gabinette......
SOLPRESA!!! pcbs de doble cara con picopistas


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 17, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Bueno lo malo es cuando vas bien contento porque vas a copiar un PCB super perron y al destapar el gabinette......
> SOLPRESA!!! pcbs de doble cara con picopistas


 
Y se me hace que no la van a dejar tan facil, se invierte muchisimo en desarollo y experimentos para que al lanzar algo al mercado sea tan facil de copiar.


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Bueno, yo desarme un viejo regulador con supresor de picos y transitorios y encontré que el circuito regulador se encontraba todo lleno de puentes y cordones de soldadura sobre las pistas de cobre. Me di entonces a la tarea de desoldar uno a uno los componentes (para practicar soldadura y uso de malla desoldante) y claro, levanté como pude un esquema del circuito. Ahora estoy embalado porque no he logrado hacer el circuito en una plaqueta nueva (mi vista es deficiente), sin embargo, ahí voy y en este portal he ido desentrañando gran parte de tamaño enredo. Pero que he aprendido? Uuuy claro que sí


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 21, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> . Pero que he aprendido? Uuuy claro que sí



Ja ja, se dice que hechando a perder se aprende no?


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Te apuntas a colaborar, amigo Pipa09? he comprado ya  todos los componentes. Tengo dos o tres dudas. Estoy en Dudas generales


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 21, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Te apuntas a colaborar, amigo Pipa09? he comprado ya  todos los componentes. Tengo dos o tres dudas. Estoy en Dudas generales



Colaborar en que? si sos mas especifico todo el mundo colabora!


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Mira, amigo. En Dudas generales he colgado l Tema Inquietud con autotransformador. Allí he publicado el esquema del circuito de control del regulador y algunas especificaciones del autotransformador variable. He consultado mucho en la red, pero sobre este autotrasnformador no he encontrado nada es de 7 salidas y una sola entrada, la fase. Cualquier ayuda me sirve. Cualquier dato necesario lo consigo en poco tiempo. Y de antemano, gracias.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 21, 2011)

vivo de abrir y usmear aparatos electronicos, para repararlos, claro, he copiado circuitos sencillos de partes de otro circuito para fines personales, o para experimentos propios, alguna vez abri aparatos por cuiriosidad, para saber que tanto me estafaron al venderme algo


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 21, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Mira, amigo. En Dudas generales he colgado l Tema Inquietud con autotransformador. Allí he publicado el esquema del circuito de control del regulador y algunas especificaciones del autotransformador variable. He consultado mucho en la red, pero sobre este autotrasnformador no he encontrado nada es de 7 salidas y una sola entrada, la fase. Cualquier ayuda me sirve. Cualquier dato necesario lo consigo en poco tiempo. Y de antemano, gracias.




Si me pasas el link le doy una mirada.


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/inquietud-sobre-autotransformador-7-salidas-50116/

Acá esta el enlace y, de antemano, gracias


----------

